# General > Pets Corner >  Angel Fish - on death row

## the second coming

Dont quite think the pets thread covers this!

Does anyone want an Angel Fish? Its about yon size and not quite big enough for eating. It's a bitty terretorial and killed off all the smaller tetras and stuff.

In short, I hate the thing, but the misses won't let me kill it so I've been told to put this on the org in the hope someone takes pity before I make it swim with the fishes - literally!

In seriousness, it's a hardy wee fella (or fellaress) and is quite bonny, it's a kind of goldy, silvery translucent colour and is about 3 or 4 inches in size, i.e. too small for a full size bit of toast.

I reckon this is it's last appeal and it'll be used as bait for bigger fish come the end of the month  ::

----------


## unicorn

I had 2 like that, I couldn't figure out where all my fish were going and I bought 20 neons, came down in morning not a neon left and 2 happy looking angel fish hmmmmmmm.

----------


## MadPict

Is your tank not big enough to split? I seem to recall you can get those dividers for when fish are breeding...

----------


## mrsmo

sure its not part piranha!!

----------


## the charlatans

I'd better clarify that Mr Charlatans (second coming) will NOT be killing this fish.  We've had it a few years now and it has bullied all the other fish into submission and they have all since died - through being bullied or old age i'm not sure. This is why Mr Charlatans doesn't like it.

However we've been offered the contents of a colleagues tank who is moving south and can't take his fish. I won't kill this fish and if anyone can offer it a good home then thats great.

Splitting the tank won't work MadPict, i've thought about your suggestion - an Angel fish grows to this size of his/her tank and this one has gotten used to our tank.

Go on, someone must love it apart from me - its a bonny beastie.

----------


## wifie

No fish were hurt in the making of this thread.  (I have a feeling that Mr C may have had the odd clout though   :Wink: )

----------


## the second coming

har, if only, the fish is a bully, and nobody likes bullies...

me and the dug scowl at the fish all the time, willing it to move or at least rent another tank... the dogs' scowl is better than mine admittedly.

seems some folks dont get the humour judging by the number of negativve reputation thingummies i've recieved. Wonder what happens if I get a negative rep. Now theres a challenge.

Anyway, 12 little ninja neon tetra's on route. If I was the angel fish i'd be sweating. I might even have to feed it sometime, just as a last meal ritual.. ::

----------


## carasmam

I think Nimble bread is smaller slices  ::  ::

----------


## the second coming

> I think Nimble bread is smaller slices


lol, I like your thinking carasmam, it's too big to fold a single slice but Nimble Bread sounds the ticket....

No takers yet, last chance, I'll throw in a free wife into the bargain....

----------


## the_count

i got one already thank lol mines about four inches long and very close to toast size we took him (its a male and they are so agressive without a mate) out the main tank and have him in his own tank in the kitchen.  ::

----------


## carasmam

> i got one already thank lol mines about four inches long and very close to toast size we took him (its a male and they are so agressive without a mate) out the main tank and have him in his own tank in the kitchen.


Maybe he needs a wife then, since they dont know if theirs is a fella or fellaess there might only be one way to find out - or hope he's gay if not  ::

----------


## Rie

Could you not tempt a local cat in to accidentaly get to the angel fish???
Have you not seen finding Nemo ?? Angel fish hold a grudge!!
But seriously i had to seperate my Angel fish in to there own tank to stop the massicre!

----------


## the second coming

LOL, I'm afraid he killed his mate. Well when I say mate, they couldn't have been that close really cos he persecuted him or her to death. I have absolutely no idea what sex either of them were. It may have been a hormonal thing in which case it must have been a lady angel fish  :: 

As for letting a cat into the tank, i'm afraid thats the only thing my dowg hates more than the fish. I think if he got a cat and the fish in the tank, he'd think it was Christmas and be twice as scowly.

It's a shame cos I like having fish but this one just cant live with anything else. Actually that sounds like me and the wifes living habits, maybe thats where the fish picked it up from!!!!  ::

----------


## sam

> har, if only, the fish is a bully, and nobody likes bullies...
> 
> me and the dug scowl at the fish all the time, willing it to move or at least rent another tank... the dogs' scowl is better than mine admittedly.
> 
> seems some folks dont get the humour judging by the number of negativve reputation thingummies i've recieved. Wonder what happens if I get a negative rep. Now theres a challenge.
> 
> Anyway, 12 little ninja neon tetra's on route. If I was the angel fish i'd be sweating. I might even have to feed it sometime, just as a last meal ritual..


 
I bet all those who negative repped you, like to have a nice piece of fish for their dinner :Wink:

----------


## anneoctober

ha ha, I've been in tears reading this thread...... :: 
Is there a happy ending...........?? ::

----------


## the charlatans

The fish still swims.....

He only doesn't like it because he wanted me to get baby trout in the tank.   I could see him sitting with his fishing rod, a couple of tins of beers and his Rex Hunt hat on in the living room having a great time with them.

Seriously though - does anyone want it? I've thought about getting another tank but we really don't have the space.

----------


## carasmam

Yibbida yibbida  ::   I can just imagine

----------


## Kenn

Looks like the angel is a fallen angel!
Having a good giggle here too, hope you manage to re-locate the little devil.

----------


## pjyemail

i have someone which will take him, can you give me details of where he is and when i can collect

peter

----------


## the second coming

> i have someone which will take him, can you give me details of where he is and when i can collect
> 
> peter


Hi thanks for the reply. I've PM'd you.

----------


## unicorn

This is the most honest rehoming thread I have ever seen  ::  well done  ::

----------


## anneoctober

> Hi thanks for the reply. I've PM'd you.


Ok - Where is the "devil" fish? Does he still swim and preferably in his own aquarium????  ::  ::

----------


## the charlatans

he still swims. i think its enjoying all the attention.

we await our delivery instructions. 
I feel pretty guilty about it but SComing doesn't.  The dog is delighted and Bairn C isn't old enough to understand.
pjyemail if you're reading this can you get back to us before Friday or we're off down the line for a week.

----------


## honey

> This is the most honest rehoming thread I have ever seen  well done


do you think it could work for hubby's too??  :Grin:  ::

----------


## jac1791

hi - if you still have it then I would take the angle fish, iv not long set up a tank for bigger fish due to same problems - 40 neons at night -- 9 left in the morning...  lol

----------


## the second coming

Hi all

The fish has now gone (in a given away to a nice chappy in Wick, my missus reliably informs me) and the tank will be set up for its new lodgers.

Thanks for the nice replies. Was good fun reading the thread.

Dont tell her indoors, but I've been speaking to a mate in the fish farm industry and I'm getting a couple of trout. This time when the fish outstay their welcome, it's only 5 yards to the grill.......... ::

----------


## padfoot

> Dont quite think the pets thread covers this!
> 
> Does anyone want an Angel Fish? Its about yon size and not quite big enough for eating. It's a bitty terretorial and killed off all the smaller tetras and stuff.
> 
> In short, I hate the thing, but the misses won't let me kill it so I've been told to put this on the org in the hope someone takes pity before I make it swim with the fishes - literally!
> 
> In seriousness, it's a hardy wee fella (or fellaress) and is quite bonny, it's a kind of goldy, silvery translucent colour and is about 3 or 4 inches in size, i.e. too small for a full size bit of toast.
> 
> I reckon this is it's last appeal and it'll be used as bait for bigger fish come the end of the month


hahahaha this one had me in stiches hahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Kismet

I haven't laughed so much in ages and am also delighted the fish has a new home  ::

----------


## anneoctober

> Hi all
> 
> The fish has now gone (in a given away to a nice chappy in Wick, my missus reliably informs me) and the tank will be set up for its new lodgers.
> 
> Thanks for the nice replies. Was good fun reading the thread.
> 
> Dont tell her indoors, but I've been speaking to a mate in the fish farm industry and I'm getting a couple of trout. This time when the fish outstay their welcome, it's only 5 yards to the grill..........


What an exciting conclusion to an incredibly funny thread. Loved it! Now pass the vinegar........ ::

----------


## the second coming

Just for closure, we now have 11 beautiful little tetra's shoaling around the expanse of our tank, given to us by a friend who is moving south. He even threw in a few snails.

The bairn adores them,My misses loves them,I like themand even the dog tolerates them.
All is tranquil with the new lodgers.

I hope the owner of the rabid killer agent from the apocalypse, known as the angel fish hasn't regretted taking him off us. I haven't heard of mass genocide of tropical fish in the Wick area, but it's only a matter of time.

----------

